#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Ajustes em Provedor Wom 5000 siso e mimo.

## Grsguard

Ola.sou novo no ramo e tenho apenas 50 clientes. para esplicar minha situaçao e os problemas da rede para que alguma boa alma possa opinar passarei o resumo.

tenho a disposiçao 3 links gvt 50 mega cada.
3 wom 5000 mimo ap e 20 antenas cliente espalhadas. mas um total de 50 clients porque algumas das
aps servem para varios clientes.
fis toda a rede em bridge com ips fixos na faixa do roteador gvt e controlo a banda direto pelo roteador na casa do cliente.
desejo melhorar isto com rb ou servidor mas preciso de ajuda qualificada para me indicar oque faser tendo em vista que minha meta é somente 100 clientes. mas vamos aos problemas que tenho.

PROBLEMAS
conexoes entre Wom 5000 mimo ap e wom 5000 siso clientes com sinais 50 sinal -90 ruido 100% ccq dao ping <1 porem ao colocar um video no cliente a rodar o mesmo um torrent consumindo 5 megas o ping do cliente para a AP sobe e oscila entre 20 e 150. gostaria de enteder porque.

outro problema é o seguinte. em modo 11n 5ghz passa os 50 megas que tenho tranquilo usando somente 1 cliente com uma siso conectada. agora se conecto 10 clientes com 3 mega para cada cada cliente com uma siso conectados a uma wom mimo AP resultaria em 30 mega simultaneas em caso dos 10 usarem ao mesmo tempo. iso ja jera uma auta no ping e ate mesmo lentidoes na rede. mas a quantia de pacotes nao é a mesma? queria enteder o porque e se colocar outra wom 5000 mimo em outra frequencia ao lado para dividir a tarefa ajudaria.

outra coisa que notei é que tenho enlace de 3km com visada de duas wom 5000 mimo e trafego 50 mega sem muita auteraçao no ping porem quando o link é siso com siso ate mesmo em bancada a 1 metro qualquer subida repentina no consumo de dados e transferencia de dados da ap siso para a cl siso o ping explode. porque tanta diferença da siso para a mimo?

oque devo fazer colocar uma am-5 intelbras como AP e isso devera melhorar o PING cliente AP ou adicionar mais wom 5000 mimo como aps em frequencias diferentes para dividir a tarefa?
ou ate mesmo colocar um servidor MK ou uma RB para comandar tudo. oque voces me diriam.?

----------


## andfonsek

Você usa WOM 5000 Mimo como painel? Já começou errado cara hehe. Estes equipamentos são CPEs apenas próprios para recebimento de sinal, em caso de envio de sinal é apenas para ponto-a-ponto e pequenos ainda(pouco tráfego). Primeira coisa é você mudar isso, colocar painel de verdade para enviar o sinal para os clientes.
Para gerenciar, tem que ser colocada uma RB sem dúvida, gerenciar tráfego na casa do cliente, já já te dá dor de cabeça e é suuuuuper hiper amador.

Me adiciona no Skype ai que eu te ajudo a reestruturar isso ai e ficar redondo: andfonsek meu Skype.

Te aguardo lá!

----------


## rubem

Bem vindo ao mundo PTMP.

Um PTP com os equipamentos X passa 100Mbps, um PTMP com 10 dos mesmos equipamentos passa 60Mbps agregado.

Seja com equipamento de R$ 200, 300 ou R$ 500.

O que ocorre é perda de tempo e de processamento pra reenvio de pacotes. No PTMP você tem 10 pessoas falando no seu ouvido, você consegue dar atenção pra 1 por vez, você responde pra 1 por vez e espera que eles falem 1 por vez e as vezes isso acontece.

Não sei bem do desempenho do APC-5M, mas realmente o AP de PTMP tem que ser MUITO mais poderoso que o rádio dos clientes. Não importa se num PTP o hardware roda perfeito, em PTMP ele vai precisa MUITO mais capacidade de processamento.


Fora que colocar AP MIMO com CPE SISO é desperdício de dinheiro se o AP for mais caro. O gasto de tempo pra parte de sincronia dos pacotes será grande porque o AP sempre tentará sincronia nos 2 chains, ele vai tentar um 2T1R, e um PTP com 2T1R é lindo, mas PTMP exige muito sinal pra isso funcionar.

(Alias, se usar um data rate alto demais pro nível de sinal dos clientes, vai ter perda de pacotes. Se num PTP você tem throughput ótimo com sinal tipo -55dBm, você vai precisar todos (Sem excessão) os clientes chegando com sinal similar, se 1 (um) dos 10 clientes tiver sinal ruim tipo -70dbm esse usará data rate mais baixo, isso toma mais tempo pra trafegar o mesmo pacote, o trafego por segundo fica prejudicado em todos os 10 clientes por culpa de 1 cliente com sinal baixo. Por isso eu recomendo usar data rate fixo, e relativamente baixo, e equalizar o sinal de todos (Cliente mais próximo precisará potência baixa, e os mais distantes precisarão de potência mais alta, isso é equalizar o sinal de sinal chegando na torre).

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Boa tarde Grsguard,

Assim como os nossos colegas @*andfonsek* e @*rubem* informaram, você está utilizando como BaseStations equipamentos destinados a operar como CPE e esta é a principal causa dos sintomas alegados recomendamos que você substitua os WOM5000 MiMo como AP pelo APC 5M-90+ que é o produto da nossa linha que é destinado ao uso que você precisa, caso tenha dúvidas na instalação ou configuração destes equipamentos, entre em contato diretamente conosco através dos nossos canais de suporte, no link abaixo estão disponíveis os nossos canais de suporte.

www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Somente para conhecimento, a Intelbras possui um centro de treinamentos em sua matriz, chamado *ITEC*, e entre os cursos disponibilizados temos a *Certificação Intelbras em redes outdoor - CIPRO*.

Página do ITEC.
http://itec.intelbras.com.br/

Página da Certificação Intelbras em redes outdoor.
http://itec.intelbras.com.br/cursos.php?id=130

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Grsguard

entendi. muito obrigado por todas as repostas e agradeço a atençao de voces. vou adotar esta medida de botar um AP descente. logo adiciono voce no skype obrigado a todos.

----------


## pazini

Exatamente use como AP APC 5M 90+ e como cliente WOM 5000 SISO ou MIMO. Para gerenciar a velocidade de internet e outras coisas eu uso aqui BRAZILFW ele é grátis e super eficiente.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> entendi. muito obrigado por todas as repostas e agradeço a atençao de voces. vou adotar esta medida de botar um AP descente. logo adiciono voce no skype obrigado a todos.


De nada Grsguard,

Quando precisar, conte com a nossa ajuda.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Grsguard

> Exatamente use como AP APC 5M 90+ e como cliente WOM 5000 SISO ou MIMO. Para gerenciar a velocidade de internet e outras coisas eu uso aqui BRAZILFW ele é grátis e super eficiente.


ótimo. para controlar esta banda posso montar uma maquina basica com 8 gb ram placa mae m1am-s2h e processador phenom 2650.? nao entendo muito bem uma coisa. eu vou entrar com a net na porta ethernet da placa mae e vou sair com a net para a AP aonde se a placa mae so tem 1 slot? compro um slot e coloco na saia pci-e? Obrigado.

----------

